# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Видео о суициде

## Симпатяшка

Скидываем видео,которые закончились суицидом

----------


## Симпатяшка

http://Суицид во Владикавказе: <a hr..._MrPEahP8o</a>

----------


## Симпатяшка

http://youtu.be/S5Q4S1659eo[/video]

----------


## Симпатяшка

http://youtu.be/S5Q4S1659eo[/video][/QUOTE]

----------


## Borman

> http://youtu.be/S5Q4S1659eo[/video]


 [/QUOTE]
показали бы чо осталось то от него. Наверно кости наружу торчат!)

----------


## rainbow walker

http://vk.com/snews.club?z=video-826...9a9198712f6736

парень транслировал свое повешение в интернет. никто из зрителей даже в полицию не позвонил.

----------


## Игорёк

Жена у него мразь, по фотографии видно, отчасти думаю она ему крушу подорвала.

----------


## trypo

как то легко он вздернулся -  с табуреточки ,
хотя может на видео не полная версия , а некий монтаж.

нажрался и болтайся себе спокойненько.
раскачал себя на отчаяние и на волне - вышел.

вполне себе *рабочий* пример.

----------


## Кирилллл

доставил коммент, Когда уже самоубийство и тд и тп.
Богат наш мир добрыми сочуствующими людьми конечно

----------


## zmejka

Ну раз пошел такой разговор (  https://m.vk.com/video173522551_164046332   и второе, где можно увидеть самые основы су тусовки  :Wink:  https://m.vk.com/video173522551_165226363

----------


## zmejka

А здесь вообще куча )  https://m.vk.com/videos180186226

----------


## rainbow walker

не надо все подряд выкладывать, там способы и п-л

----------


## zmejka

rainbow walker, ну если видео о суициде, то полюбому там какой то способ су показывается. Которым чел убил себя  :Wink:  или уже запретить совсем  топик вот этот, или уже публиковать видео согласно названию топика   :Wink:

----------


## rainbow walker

возможно я слоупок и на форуме это уже было, но не могу не запостить.

вчера вечером наткнулась на историю про журналистку Кристин Чаббак, которая застрелилась в прямом эфире. заснуть так и не смогла даже на таблетках. очень нелепо и трагично.

история в нормальном изложении http://nostradamvs.livejournal.com/313560.html
оригинальную запись эфира найти невозможно, но ВК есть всякие инсценировки.

----------


## zmejka

Закрытая группа с су видео.  https://m.vk.com/snews.club

----------


## ashes

Способы

----------

